# Java Moss as background - what to mount it on?



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I know there's various pieces of vinyl or plastic or what ever that is easy to cut for a tank back wall. 

But, what kind of material should I use? Is there anything out there that might leach chemicals from the material into the water, thus making it toxic? 

Kind of a weird question, I know, but rather check with you people first.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If you can find yourself some cheap plastic screening for doors/windows, use that. The java moss will attach to it like crazy. I would make sure it's not metal or fiberglass, however; they could cause some issues in the future.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

black plastic window screening, flourescent overhead light grids(egg crate) as well as the simple ladies fishnet will work too, they have some moss fabric on ebay for like $2.50 usd shipped.

Window screen works great because there is less travel for the moss to anchor and spread. the smaller the holes in the material the thicker the moss mat appears.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Scuff said:


> If you can find yourself some cheap plastic screening for doors/windows, use that. The java moss will attach to it like crazy. I would make sure it's not metal or fiberglass, however; they could cause some issues in the future.


That's exactly what I was thinking about using - plastic screening! 

Sounds good. 

Already heading to Home Despot (depot) here in a few anyway, so might as well pick some up. 

Thanks Scuff and Why-Debbil.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want to put the moss inside and let it grow through the holes have to be on the bigger side. Have you seen this link?

Aquatic Moss. How to Create a Moss Wall. Create backdrop using aquatic moss. How to grow Aquatic Moss. Info on Java Moss, Christmas Moss, Taiwan Moss, Peacock Moss, Stringy Moss


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

put it on a plastic net


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can also go here and order if you didn't want to try and find.
AquaticMagic

Other options on the site also.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jrman, thats my friend christines site. they do great there especially with mosses and moss stuff but Ive had customs confiscate soil laced roots on stems and anubias i ordered from them.

All in all great people to do business with, 10 days is usually a bluff, I usually get my orders from them(they are in malaysia) in less then 7 days.

I use their moss netting like undies. I wrap filter inlets, wrap it around driftwood, around intake tubes(moss tubes rock)ect. its dirt cheap too.

OH one thing we all forgot, when you make this wall, measure what you need and mirror the size, fold the side over the other once moss is in and use 10-40# fishing line to sew the ends shut, at this point you can also sew in suction cups or even tank divider framing to keep it on the back wall.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

That is just the coolest thing ever. I would of never had thought of a moss wall. I have to try that sometime. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I ordered a few drop checkers from them. Haven't received them yet, but I like them.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I ordered moss from them through e-bay recently and their sevice was great.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Only issues Ive had with them is with rooted plants with soil contamination, USDA/customs sends me a letter instead of my plants saying they torched em. I got the order replaced and they stuck to the strict bare roots only request i put in and they came just fine.

they are good folk to do business with.


----------

